# 180KG Squat!



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't post much anymore because I'm good enough on my own now, but this is a little thank you to anyone that had helped me along.

I've been edging towards this for some time now and I'm up to 4 plates for 2 reps on my squat, and hitting 160KG out for good reps.

This is also for a little update so you guys that want to know if I stuck to it haha.

So I'm pretty happy with my new PB.

I'm 17, put an inch on my chest/back in these past few months, not much on my arms, legs are up to 28 inches. And here's my lifting stats:

Squat - 180KG

Bench - 112.5KG

Deadlift - 140x3 as it's hard for me to force it

OHP - 65x1


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Before and after pictures?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow that's a decent squat mate, I deadlift more than can squat good on u


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Fat - Nah mate, no before and after pics, I don't really do them unless I'm cutting just measure every so often, put on some good more fat too sadly.

Fatstuff - Haha thanks mate, I'm pretty chuffed considering I'm only 17 really and I can get that, thats about double my BW. And Hmm, I wish my deads were like that but I just can't seem to get the drive on them I need.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good work especially at your age mate.... I helped you but you can rep me anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see you're still training hard Joe!

180 is my target by January and welldone to you your squat flew up!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

How low do you go ?

I hear alot of guys boasting about squat but all i see in most cases is a knee bending exercise.

My personal best is 155 not much but i leave a **** stain on the floor!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

reza85 said:


> How low do you go ?
> 
> I hear alot of guys boasting about squat but all i see in most cases is a knee bending exercise.
> 
> My personal best is 155 not much but i leave a **** stain on the floor!


If I can't go way below parallel then I'm not doing it right haha, I am an animal with squatting.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Good to see you're still training hard Joe!
> 
> 180 is my target by January and welldone to you your squat flew up!


Thanks man, yeah man you'll hit it, are you doing Wendlers?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent mate! Well done!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good squatting for your age mate keep up the good work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you got a vid of you doing the 180 mate, thats a great squat mate over nearly 40 kg more than mine mate ....and you dont look massive so good weight to weight lifted ratio... all your lifts look strong


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> you got a vid of you doing the 180 mate, thats a great squat mate over nearly 40 kg more than mine mate ....and you dont look massive so good weight to weight lifted ratio... all your lifts look strong


Thanks man, nah I didn't think about filming it, when I go for it next I'll get someone to video it for me, just for proof. And yeah I've got some mass, but I'm only 17 it's not piling on, as much as my strength is progressing - It's all about foundation of strength with me first.

And thanks everyone else!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Fairplay mate you got a video of it?

I remember the first time i squatted 180kg i did it twice had a smile on my face after

Weird though i was deadlifting 220 before i could squat 180 and your deadlifting 140 but tbf first time i ever deadlifted when i was 18 it was about 165kg

Note - I didnt get my 180 squat till i was 19 i think and deadlift was just before so your doing well


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty safe to say your squatting high without a video to say otherwise.

Theres no way your squat could be that high and dead so low.

Anyway not hating just saying you probably need to check your form as many people think their hitting depth when in reality they're not.

Nice bench.


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

................


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't use the forum much but honestly, if I'm not breaking parallel, I wouldn't squat and I would re-rack instantly. When I go for it again I will video it, but I know my form couldn't be any better.

The owner of my gym is an ex bodybuilder and strongman with qualifications in personal training. He would tell me if my form was incorrect.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Thanks man, yeah man you'll hit it, are you doing Wendlers?


Im into week 5 of MADCOW atm mate. Gonna give wendlers a shot soon though


----------

